# Newhaven Dieppe



## Seafordpete

I am reliably informed that the new ferry Cote d'alabatre will be udergoing berthing trials at Newhaven on 14 or 15 Feb. If she performs as well as her predessors -on the sandbank on 16th, Pete (*))


----------



## newda898

Thanks for that.
Shame I can't see the other days but the 16th would certainly be good to watch


----------



## meechingman

*Cote d'Albatre*

At last, after 33 years, a really new ship! And I have the time off to go and see her arrive! (*)) 

Andy G


----------



## billyboy

Eagerly await the posting of your pictures andy


----------



## meechingman

They'll be up just as soon as I get home! In the meantime, here's a link to the latest photo I could find.

http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=9320128&lang=en

Andy


----------



## billyboy

seems like a bit of a beast Andy, she has quite a beam on her! lets see what she does entering newhaven with a S/W force 8 mate, Seaford beach here she comes do you think. nice to know newhaven gets a new one after all these years. last new ferry on that run may have been the "V" class Villandry???? I can remember the arrival of the Brighton, half the town turned out to see it.


----------



## newda898

I can't wait to see the photos of her there in the flesh!

I have to say I really don't like the font used for the web address on the side of the boat.


----------



## meechingman

*Newbuildings for Newhaven - Dieppe 1950-present day*

Hi Billyboy

I've posted this info somewhere else around here but here it is again anyway!

In reverse chronological order

2006/7 (Expected) Seven Sisters (FR)
2005/6 Cote d'Albatre (FR)
1973 Senlac (GB)
1965 Villandry, Valencay (FR)
1953 Lisiuex (FR)
1950 Brighton (VI) (GB)

All except Lisieux and Brighton are purpose-built car ferries. These two were the last classic passenger steamers on the line.

Though not a N/D ship in that sense, you could also count the tug Meeching (1960, GB) as a newbuild, of course!

Every other ship on the run since 1950 has been a conversion (Falaise, Normannia) or has been elsewhere first. Take your pick here from the Compeigne (First car ferry to use the Newhaven linkspan - before the Falaise innaugurated the route) to the Sardinia Vera or Dieppe.

Andy G


----------



## cambria49

On one occasion when the *Stena Cambria  * was on the run, before her P&O Stena days, she had to enter Newhaven in a 'bit of a blow' with one of her Holyhead masters as jockey. He went screaming through the entrance, put his port engine full astern (if memory serves me correctly) and with full bow thrust he went thundering up the harbour at a rate of knots where she came to a nice stop in the berth. All fast alongside, and with adrenalin running down his trouser legs, the Newhaven master who was acting as Pilot whispered "well done, we don't usually try that in winds above 45 knots!"

-------
Cambria


----------



## billyboy

would love to have been a fly on the wheelhouse bulkhead when he done that cambria ... LOL


----------



## cambria49

I know Billyboy! The Stena Cambria was a highly manoeuverable and powerful ship - lots of uff in the bow chuffter but when I paid my one and only visit to Newhaven in 2000 and from the west pier watched the Stena Cambria arrive (in P&O Stena colours) I could only smile at the thought of that tale!! (Applause) 





billyboy said:


> would love to have been a fly on the wheelhouse bulkhead when he done that cambria ... LOL


----------



## meechingman

*Cote d'Alabtre*

(?HUH) (?HUH) Well, the 14th has come and (almost) gone. No Valentine's present from Transmanche yet. Maybe tomorrow.... (?HUH) 

Yes ferries and high winds go 'well' together here. I can remember being on Meeching on the 'wrong' side of Senlac at one time and on another seeing my Dad ring Full Ahead (unheard of, owing to the CE's dislike of high revs!) just to keep Senlac against the East Quay in an Easterly F9. Then there are all the exploits on the East Beach - come on, it's happened for years, even with the passenger steamers and cargo ships. That's what the beach is there for, to hoover up those who miss the entrance!

Andy G


----------



## newda898

Still nothing? Or is she testing the sandbank first? (*))


----------



## meechingman

*Missing ferry!!*

No sign, I've been looking out every hour or so since Tuesday. Maybe Seafordpete has some news......?
Andy

PS Maybe Friday then? Maybe they've lost her somewhere in Dieppe or think she's too good for poor old Newhaven. Still, what's a few days after 33 years!


----------



## billyboy

probably got the map upside down and gone to dover Andy ... LOl


----------



## newda898

A post from Transmanche King on Brittany Ferries Enthusiasts: http://www.bfenthusiasts.com

"Hello everyone. I have not posted recently due to heavy workloads. I can exclusively reveal that the M/N Cote d'Albatre will arrive in Newhaven for berthing trials in the last week of february. It was due on the 13th feb but this has been delayed due to technical hitches. Meanwhile Barreras have started work on building her sister ship the 'M/N Seven Sisters'. We would like to wish you a pleasant navigation aboard Transmanche Ferries in the near future. The Dieppe will continue to serve the route along with the M/N Cote d'Albatre. The M/V Sardina Vera will return from its charter to the Nuova Trans Tirreno Express company."

Looking good!!! (Thumb) 
Daniel.


----------



## meechingman

*Cote d'Albatre*

Follow the link to the photo (if I dare post a shipspotting.com link! I certainly wouldn't pinch the photo !) - I think she looks good. (*)) 

http://www.shipspotting.com/uploads/photos/154527.jpg

Andy G


----------



## Seafordpete

*New ferry*

Once agian reliably informed (can my reputation stand all these lies) that the Cote d'Alabatre will arrive Newhaven around noon this Sunday.Pete


----------



## lypf017

Côte d'Albâtre leave Vigo thursday, arrive at Newhaven saturday or sunday and arrive at Dieppe monday 10h00.
The first commercial crossing sunday 5 march
Pierre Launay


----------



## newda898

Great!! I might even be able to make it down on Sunday to see!...Sunday here I come...!!!! (Can't Wait!)


----------



## altair

*Cote d'Alabtre*

Sat in carpark at Newhaven today for three hours just in case! - rien.
Pilot went out and backtwice in that time - don't know what for.
Will return to car park tomorrow. By the way does anyone know where the daily shipping movements in/out/by Newhaven are posted publicaly?


----------



## meechingman

I don't think they post movements any more. I'll be looking out all morning - getting someone else to do Sunday lunch. (*)) If she arrives, I'll put a quick post in this thread.

Andy G


----------



## Seafordpete

*NN -Dieppe*

Just got back, frozen ,nothing there again except about 8 other cars with occupants staring out into the wild blue yonder. the Sardine arrived on berth at about 1130 and still there with the bow up at 1245. sad to say but isn't this typical of this route? P***ed off Pete formerley SeafordPete


----------



## meechingman

*Still non existent ferry*

I think I'm with you on this Pete, it was bl****y cold down there! At least I got some pix of the lifeboat coming in for my troubles.

Speaking of the lifeboatmen, didn't they say the 28th. Will one of them be shaking his head on Tuesday saying 'I told you so!'

I'll have another trip down later as the sun's just come out, but I'm not holding my breath!

Andy


----------



## lypf017

You ar at Newhaven. Have you see new ferry Cote d'Albatre ,
Thank you
lypf017


----------



## Seafordpete

*nn-dieppe*

I was told on Wednesday by one of the RNLI that it was definite for Sunday and their training was going later so they were available just in case...or was it as a welcoming escort?. They normally go out 9-10am Sundays, today they left 1130 prompt, looked like the did some RV drills with a small vessel for about 40 minutes and then returned. Pete


----------



## Seafordpete

lypf017 said:


> You ar at Newhaven. Have you see new ferry Cote d'Albatre ,
> Thank you
> lypf017


 Has she left Dieppe? Does she exist? Nothing here at Newhaven. Pete


----------



## altair

*Cote d'Albatre*

Sunday 26th 13.15hrs
Notice on Newhaven passenger terminal says "26/02/06 Cote d'Albatre delayed until further notice 'cos of bad weather!"
Inside terminal VIP's including Mayor (with chain) devouring buffet lunch, so something was expected. No one around had any idea of what "until further notice" meant. Perhaps it went to Dieppe instead?


----------



## Seafordpete

Bad weather, there are people kite surfing along the beach, the sea is choppy but no height and the wind is blowing straight down the river. What will the do with a good Swesterly blowing? Don't say we are getting a fairweather only service like the cats!!


----------



## meechingman

*Missing ship found??*

According to Sandman, she's off Le Havre at the moment. I've asked him to 'report back' with further details, LOL!

Andy G


----------



## sandman

Hi andy,iam not sure what she is doing,but just had a look on Ais and it shows her off the ent to le havre.


----------



## newda898

Hiya Guys,
We were there as well. Got to the car park at the end at about 11:40, looked back and forth. (We were in the black Jag Estate) Stayed there for about half hour before giving up and going to the lifeboat station. Just as we were leaving the lifeboat came in form their drill - I notice it's one of the relief fleet, Duke of Kent I think rather than the David & Elizabeth.

Got some nice pics of the lifeboat turning to dock and I'll post them in two ticks, so at least that made up for the ferry not turning up.

Here's the pictures in my gallery: 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/1316


----------



## meechingman

*Cote d'Albatre in Dieppe*

According to info on UK Ferries Enthusiasts forum, AIS now shows her in Dieppe. Anyone with realtime AIS confirm that, and can our French correspondent get a photo, maybe??

Andy G


----------



## lypf017

Cote d'albatre arrive at Dieppe 27 Febuary 2006 07h30 Terminal Transmanche


----------



## lypf017

OK for photo
Regards


----------



## meechingman

Merci pour ca, mon ami. Nous attendons votre photo!

Oh, I hope my French isn't too rusty!

Andy G (Thumb)


----------



## lypf017

My brother in law live in Dieppe. He send photo to night.

Bravo pour le français et merci pour les photo du port de Newhaven
Regards
Pierre


----------



## billyboy

newda898 said:


> Hiya Guys,
> We were there as well. Got to the car park at the end at about 11:40, looked back and forth. (We were in the black Jag Estate) Stayed there for about half hour before giving up and going to the lifeboat station. Just as we were leaving the lifeboat came in form their drill - I notice it's one of the relief fleet, Duke of Kent I think rather than the David & Elizabeth.
> 
> Got some nice pics of the lifeboat turning to dock and I'll post them in two ticks, so at least that made up for the ferry not turning up.
> 
> Here's the pictures in my gallery:
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/1316


HMmmmmm, Jag estate !~! not many of those about. think the first conversion from Xj6 to an estate was carried out at warwick. nice piece of kit. thanks for the Newhaven pics. makes me a little home sick to be honest. been out here 6 years now. (Thumb)


----------



## Ron Stringer

billyboy said:


> HMmmmmm, Jag estate !~! not many of those about.
> (Thumb)


Billyboy,

Have a look here, keep your wallet closed though.

http://www.jaguar.co.uk/uk/en/vehicles/x-type/overview/introduction.htm

Based on the Ford Mondeo underpinnings and built on Merseyside.

Ron


----------



## meechingman

*Cote d'Albatre in Dieppe Monday 27.2.06*

Pierre has emailed me a sequence of pix of her arriving this morning. Here's one. I'll post the rest in the gallery for you Pierre. 

Many thanks from all of us on this side of 'La Manche'!

Andy G (Applause)


----------



## Seafordpete

*NN-Dieppe*

Newhaven Rumour Control says arrival will most likely be Wednesday but could be Thursday- subject to delays caused by plagues of frogs, boils or locusts. Lifeboat has been asked to escort her in if possible. Pete


----------



## newda898

Hooray! Great to see she has made it to Dieppe. Does anyone think they will do a public open day when she comes to Newhaven?


----------



## meechingman

*Maiden arrival*

Knowing my luck it will be Thursday. Keep us posted from the rumour mill!

Lifeboat escort? Well, fair enough, but it's about now that we miss the Meeching's fire monitor to give C d'A the traditional tugboat welcome. Unless we can persuade Nore Commodore to do a bit of serious squirting. I'm sure they'd relish the chance to get the hoses out!

Camera will be primed and ready all day tomorrow and Wednesday!

Andy G (*))


----------



## billyboy

Ron Stringer said:


> Billyboy,
> 
> Have a look here, keep your wallet closed though.
> 
> http://www.jaguar.co.uk/uk/en/vehicles/x-type/overview/introduction.htm
> 
> Based on the Ford Mondeo underpinnings and built on Merseyside.
> 
> Ron


Thanks for the web site... Boy am i ever out of touch. woprked a Jaguars in browns lane coventry once. many years ago i saw a new XJ6 converted into an estae car at a company of body builders in Warwick. very impressive too! like these new modles though. did'nt realise they were making them. thanks for the posting. (sitting on my wallet) (Thumb)


----------



## meechingman

*Reluctant to visit?*

Well, we've all seen her at Dieppe, but things have gone all quiet again. Does anyone have any news on when she's coming over. What about that rumoured service date of Sunday 5th March now?

Andy G


----------



## Seafordpete

*Hold yer breath*

Rumour control (and the Sussex Express) say that Sunday 5th for trials noon to 4pm, arriving as soon as the Dieppe clears the berth. Sussex Express claims that if all goes well she will start on the run 1800 next day but doesn't say from where. If it doesn't happen remember we are only 3 weeks from April 1!!! Any one seen Jeremy Beadle in Newhaven recently?


----------



## ispno1

*Cote d'Albatre*

Rumour mill is correct - Cote d'Albatre will arrive Sunday 5th March for ramp trials. After discharge of CF Dieppe and her departure to anchorage, new ferry will enter (midday, hopefully) for trials. Expected to stay till 1800. If I get any further info then I will post asap.
ispno1


----------



## meechingman

Welcome aboard, ispno1. 'Harbour Controller' its says in your profile - Newhaven? If so, we probably know each other?? What time is Dieppe due to leave?

Camera is once again charged and cleared. Unofficial race starting now. Who's going to post their pix first?

Andy G


----------



## ispno1

Dieppe due to depart @ 1830 tonight.


----------



## Seafordpete

*Whats in the bay?*

Guess what has finally arrived and is sitting off Seaford??? Its Yellow and White and its not sunday only 1650 Saturday. Looks great. Pete


----------



## R58484956

Welcome Ispno1 to the site enjoy it and all it has to offer.


----------



## meechingman

*Cote d'Albatre at Newhaven*

Just posted slightly shaky shot to let everyone know that she's here alright. Back down to the beach tomorrow morning, everyone! (*)) 

Andy G


----------



## lypf017

Tomorrow, the sun arrive at Newhaven


----------



## meechingman

CDA off Newhaven, Sunday morning 5.3.06, 09.55 hrs. Ready for arrival. See you lot later in the day, no doubt! (*)) 

Full size pic in the gallery.

Andy G


----------



## meechingman

*Cote d'Albatre - maiden arrival*

Sunday 5.3.06 13.45hrs. CDA berthing at Newhaven, at long last. More pix to be posted later today, when I get the chance. (Applause)


----------



## lypf017

Nice photo. I'm eager to see a sequence of pix of her arriving at Newhaven - 
Thank you Meechingman


----------



## meechingman

*Cote - arrival and departure*

Hi

Posted all of mine for the moment and I know that there are a few more from other people being posted right now.

Andy G (*))


----------



## lypf017

hi 

thanks for Côte D'albâtre pics . Very very nice
Pierre


----------



## AceBlaggard

I've uploaded four pics taken from the NCI lookout this afternoon, I did get some nice shots of her near the Dieppe before she came in but all were silouettes due to the sun's position. I've been watching her on AIS steam over to Dieppe @ 22.1 knts compared to the Sardinia Vera's 16.9knts so that should shave some time off the crossing, though they still can't set the destination correctly  Anyone know what the problem with the bow door was when they berthed earlier?


----------



## Bob S

Does anyone know her arrival/departure schedule for Newhaven?

Great pics by the way. (Applause)


----------



## lypf017

Hi

Côte d'Albâtre Departure Dieppe 06.03 18h00
regards
Pierre


----------



## meechingman

*CD'A maiden service trip*

Merci Pierre, je serai la au quai ce soir pour attendre la premiere arrivee en service du CD'A, avec mon appareil de photo [camera??]. Si j'ai du success, les photos arriveront ici rapidement! (*)) 

A bientot
Andy G

OK, OK! It means I'll be there tonight with the camera to meet the first service arrival. If I can get some night shots, they'll be here soon after!


----------



## AceBlaggard

AIS currently showing her crossing the SW lane @ 22 knots. ETA to the pilot station is 2115 local http://www.ncinewhaven.org.uk/spais.html


----------



## lypf017

Hi andy Hi with all
I seek pix of the ferries which ensured the transport of the heavy lorries on the line Dieppe Newhaven and Dieppe Shoreham.
Ex : Marine evangeline, Casablanca, Exxtor 1, Vinzia E, Schiaffino, Dundalk, Ulidia.....
Thank you to send them to me following address [email protected]
Thanks
Pierre


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Pierre,

Here the Marine Evangeline-Vinzia E-Schiaffino:

Note:Ce n'est pas une bonne idée, de mettre l'adresse d'email ici.


----------



## lypf017

Hi
For information, LD LINES studies the possibility of ensuring the exploitation of the line Dieppe - Newhaven in 2007
Regards
Pierre


----------



## lypf017

Hi
Transmanche Ferries intends to buy a dredger for Newhaven Harbour. Have news on this project ?
Thanks
Pierre


----------



## meechingman

*LD Lines / dredger*

Tres interessante, mon ami!

I wonder how LD would schedule their sailings as there is only one ramp at the Transmanche terminal? Maybe they would use the Bassin de Paris?

I will try and find out about the dredger for Newhaven.

Andy G


----------



## lypf017

Andy 
LD LINES remains on Portsmouth Le Havre. It could since 2007 exploit the line Dieppe newhaven in the place of Transmanche ferries with Cote d'Albatre and Seven sisters.
Regards
Pierre


----------



## lypf017

HI Ruud
Thank you for 3 pix
Regards
Pierre


----------



## Seafordpete

Heard that the door problem is due to the fact the CdA is a bit broader than the other 2 and has to keep her stern off the quay so there is an angle to the ramp.


----------



## meechingman

*Fitting the Newhaven ramp*

There's been a Yokohama fender [several, in fact] in use ever since the arrival of the 'Versailles' all those years ago, as all the large ferries have had to be angled in by keeping the stern out from the quay. Nore Commodore positioned a different one prior to CDA's maiden arrival and took it away just before she left for the first time. She hasn't put it in every time since then, so I guess it wasn't suitable or needed.

Newhaven's linkspan was designed back in the 60's, when ferries were small and black and white! They never did upgrade it, did they!

Andy G


----------



## billyboy

if they want the port to remain a useful port andy then they must have a dredging program there like the old days mate. that river silts up pretty quick. the bigger freighters need to be able to get in at low water for that place to develope. need to get something big going down there to keep the old place on the map.


----------



## meechingman

Am I being too cynical, or could I be right in thinking that Seaco stopped dredging the East Quay so that operators would get fed up with their ships sitting on the bottom half the time, thus effectively stopping them coming? Did they want Fishers out to sell off the land, maybe? Who knows! 

I dunno, maybe I'm turning into Victor Meldrew! (Cloud) 

Andy


----------



## billyboy

potential at that quay for a small container port andy. wouldnt take a lot with todays technology to build a new East pier 50 meters further to the east.
Victor meldrew couldnt "believe it" when they stopped dredging, neither could i when i heard about it. LOl
Newhaven has the potential, in the right hands, to become a very busy port indeed. saddens to me to see it slowly dying like that. What they will let it become a concrete ditch so they can build more yuppie houses on its banks. disgusting way to go on... Our late fathers must be in tears looking down on it.


----------



## ispno1

Whispers are that the "Seven Sisters" is being launched this weekend.


----------



## meechingman

According to Pierre over in France,it's tomorrow.
Andy G


----------



## lypf017

Hi,
LD LINES, SEAFRANCE, CORSICA FERRIES, NORFOLKLINES, SPEED FERRIES would be candidates to exploit the line Dieppe Newhaven. LD LINES would wish to replace Newhaven by Portsmouth
Regards
Pierre


----------



## maritair

*Newhaven- Dieppe*

Hi all 
I have very happy memories of a trip i took a few years ago from Newhaven to Dieppe .We sailed out on i think the Stena Parisienne French crew not very exiting and overpriced but came back in a heavy storm on the MARINE EVANGELINE we were treated like second crew ,Nice cabin good cheap meal and even a visit to the bridge.The purser worried me when we boarded he just happened to mention oh by the way we DONT have stabilisers on this vessel it was much smoother than the journey over on the high speed service.
Last i heard she was in Estonia ,a grand old lady . 
Excellent forum keep up the good work Roger 
(Maritime radio operator)


----------



## Matthew

lypf017 said:


> Hi,
> LD LINES, SEAFRANCE, CORSICA FERRIES, NORFOLKLINES, SPEED FERRIES would be candidates to exploit the line Dieppe Newhaven. LD LINES would wish to replace Newhaven by Portsmouth
> Regards
> Pierre


Also LD are said to be considering Dover as the British port too.


----------



## lypf017

Hi,
There are 8 interested companies to exploit the line Dieppe Newhaven. The principal ones are NORFOLK LINES - LD LINES - SEAFRANCE - SNCM - CORSICA FERRIES 
Regards
Pierre


----------



## lypf017

Hi,
Corsica Ferries, LD lines, SeaFrance, SNCM and Morbihanaise of navigation would be selected to take again the exploitation of Transmanche Ferries.
Regards
Pierre


----------



## seagulls01

Hello All. I'm new on here, and only came across the site by accident. So, from what I can see the new ship (CDA) has arrived & running. I only ask because I did'nt see any reports in the local media. I've been waiting for it's arrival. Can you tell me:
How is it? Nice ship?
What is the crossing time now?
Why are Transmarche not making more of this? I'm pretty sure I've not seen anything about 'new ferry' on its adverts.
When does the second ship (SS) arrive?
What are the threads I read, talking about other companys and Newhaven?

Thanks for that.I am an ex train driver, and have driven many trains out of Marine station. I have very happy memories of waiting (!!!!) for the ships to arrive. Also done quite a few crossings, in all weathers. Can't wait to try out the new ships.

Thanks again.


----------



## lypf017

Hi Seagulls01
SEVEN SISTERS will ensure Dieppe Newhaven as from October. It will arrive at Dieppe in early October 
Regards
Pierre


----------



## billyboy

seagulls01 said:


> Hello All. I'm new on here, and only came across the site by accident. So, from what I can see the new ship (CDA) has arrived & running. I only ask because I did'nt see any reports in the local media. I've been waiting for it's arrival. Can you tell me:
> How is it? Nice ship?
> What is the crossing time now?
> Why are Transmarche not making more of this? I'm pretty sure I've not seen anything about 'new ferry' on its adverts.
> When does the second ship (SS) arrive?
> What are the threads I read, talking about other companys and Newhaven?
> 
> Thanks for that.I am an ex train driver, and have driven many trains out of Marine station. I have very happy memories of waiting (!!!!) for the ships to arrive. Also done quite a few crossings, in all weathers. Can't wait to try out the new ships.
> 
> Thanks again.



??? reckon we may know each other mate!! just sent you a PM with my details on it.


----------



## awateah2

I was at Seaford Depot until they closed it in 1994. Worked the Boat Train many times. I have sent you a P.M.


----------



## meechingman

seagulls01 said:


> Hello All. I'm new on here, and only came across the site by accident. So, from what I can see the new ship (CDA) has arrived & running. I only ask because I did'nt see any reports in the local media. I've been waiting for it's arrival. Can you tell me:
> How is it? Nice ship?
> What is the crossing time now?
> Why are Transmarche not making more of this? I'm pretty sure I've not seen anything about 'new ferry' on its adverts.
> When does the second ship (SS) arrive?
> What are the threads I read, talking about other companys and Newhaven?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again.


CDA's arrival was front page on the Sussex Express at the time. She's had a few teething problems but most reports (except those from _some _of the BFE 'fraternity', who seem to hate Newhaven for some reason) seem to be positive. 
She can run at 22+ knots, for a 3 hour crossing, but Transmanche are limiting her speed for the moment to save fuel costs. 
CDA is in all their ads in the Sussex Express and elsewhere!
The 'accepted' abbreviation for Seven Sisters is *7S*, rather than SS (there was a post on one board, ironically from a Frenchman, saying that he'd had a good crossing in CDA and 'looked forward to enjoying the hospitality of the SS'. I don't think he quite meant it that way!)
7S should start to run in October.
Newhaven port is being sold by the Conseil General, it looks likely that Oakdene (the people developing the west side) may get it, and this will hopefully lead to a new outer harbour for Transmanche.
The ferry line is out to tender, with LD Lines and Seafrance the front runners. LD would prefer to run Dieppe/Dover and we may end up with just one ferry here instead of two. Another company is also interested in starting up a fast ferry service.
Watch this space.....
Andy G


----------



## seagulls01

Thanks for the imformative reply Andy. I'm in Brighton, so maybe the 'Argus' didnt cover it. I obviously 'missed' the advert!!!

I think it's sad that Conseil General are selling. I really hoped for some stability(no pun intended) on the route. And especially that new ferries have been purchased.


----------



## R58484956

Welcome seagull to SN hope you enjoy the site and all that goes with it.


----------



## lypf017

Hi
Normally the 7S should carry out its first commercial connection the 18.09.06
Regards
Pierre


----------



## lypf017

I have just seen me that the home port of the 7S is Dieppe 
Pierre


----------



## newda898

Oooh, I look forward to seeing 7S at Newhaven soon then! 
It's a shame how horribly hard it will be to tell which is which when they enter service together.


----------



## meechingman

Seagulls01, you're right, there wasn't even a mention of the arrival in the Argus. I did write to them about that, even sent them an article and some pix, but nothing appeared. I get the feeling they don't like Newhaven. (Cloud) 

Pierre, do you mean 18._*10*_.06? It's already 20.09.06!

I hope Fotoflite get a photo of them crossing in mid-channel, like they did with the Villandry and Valencay 31 years ago. I'll put it on my wall if they do. On the other hand, does anyone have a spare Cessna or something? It might be cheaper!  

Andy


----------



## lypf017

Hi,
On the site of Transmanche ferries in the timetables new winter times Dieppe disappear the 15.10.2006 and she is replaced by SEVEN SISTERS the 16.10.2006. There is error of my share and I confirm the 16.october.2006. 
Regards Pierre


----------



## GaryAndrews

I wasn't hugely impressed by the COTE D'ALBATRE but I'd blame that on her current management - if LD Lines get the route I'm sure things will seriously improve.


----------



## AceBlaggard

meechingman said:


> Seagulls01, you're right, there wasn't even a mention of the arrival in the Argus. I did write to them about that, even sent them an article and some pix, but nothing appeared. I get the feeling they don't like Newhaven. (Cloud)
> 
> Pierre, do you mean 18._*10*_.06? It's already 20.09.06!
> 
> I hope Fotoflite get a photo of them crossing in mid-channel, like they did with the Villandry and Valencay 31 years ago. I'll put it on my wall if they do. On the other hand, does anyone have a spare Cessna or something? It might be cheaper!
> 
> Andy


I've long suspected that the Argus is brightoncentric in a similar way to the BBC being more interested in Kent but that's another subject all together  Do we have anymore specific information on it's arrival other than it's replacing CDA on the 16th?

Am I the only person feeling a bit uncomfortable about the sell off of the port to Oakdene and the possibility of hundreds of new homes with no improvement to the town infrastructure? I see you mentioned an outer harbour for the ferry service but that means we'll loose East side beach, who knows though, by then the owners may have even reopened the West Beach but I'm not holding my breath. How much of the beach and how far towards Tidemills belongs to the owners?

I can't help with mid channel photos Andy but you're more than welcome to get some shots from the NCI lookout if the vis is OK.

Paul


----------



## lypf017

The arrival of Seven Siters at Dieppe is announced the 21 or next on October 22. Regards Pierre


----------



## lypf017

The first commercial crossing of Seven Sisters is programmed for Thursday November 2, 2006
Pierre


----------



## lypf017

Hi
Car ferry Dieppe would be to sell


----------



## Transmancheking

Hi pierre, do you know if the Dieppe has technical problems or the crew are " en greve" ? TMF seem to be running en retard today


----------



## lypf017

Hi, I remarked Dieppe today left with much delay. I think that the weather conditions were the cause. I will look at the press Norman to have the answer. The strike the English sailors was solved with newhaven. I believe to have read that Dieppe was difficult to sail in the storm. I also believe that the Cote d'Albatre start Newhaven with delay.


----------



## AceBlaggard

Not sure if this has been spotted already but Seven Sister is showing on AIS in the RO RO basin in Dieppe Harbour. http://www.ncinewhaven.org.uk/SS_dieppe.jpg


----------



## GaryAndrews

The SEVEN SISTERS entered service as planned on 2 November.


----------



## lypf017

Hi 
DIEPPE became the BALTIVIA


----------



## Hawkeye

Hi
The Baltivia (ex Dieppe) passed my own ship in the North Sea today. I believe she is enroute for Estonia.
I thought she was renamed Zenit, but seeing her today I had to check.
regards
Karl


----------



## lypf017

Hi, 
It is LD LINES which will exploit the line Newhaven Dieppe 
Regards
Pierre


----------



## nevillethorndike

Hi,

Am I correct in understanding that LD Lines will utilize both Cote D'Albarte and Seven Sisters, but rotate each ship on the Dieppe - Newhaven route with the other supporting Le Havre?

Rgds
NT


----------



## Matthew

An announcement has been made about a new Newhaven - Le Havre service but I'm not sure abbout tonnage usage.


----------



## seagulls01

Matthew said:


> An announcement has been made about a new Newhaven - Le Havre service but I'm not sure abbout tonnage usage.



Where was this announcement?


----------



## Matthew

seagulls01 said:


> Where was this announcement?


In an LD Lines spokesman's news release.


----------



## GaryAndrews

Matthew said:


> An announcement has been made about a new Newhaven - Le Havre service but I'm not sure abbout tonnage usage.


My understanding is it will be one of the Newhaven - Dieppe vessels.


----------



## Matthew

GaryAndrews said:


> My understanding is it will be one of the Newhaven - Dieppe vessels.


Seven Sisters I believe will operate the service.


----------



## GaryAndrews

Matthew said:


> Seven Sisters I believe will operate the service.


From what I picked up it fits in with her current timetable but that does not necessarily mean it is her.


----------



## Pilot mac

LD are advertising Newhaven/Le Havre commencing May 2007 utilising Seven Sisters and Cote D'Alb. Cheap! Get in quick.

regards
Dave


----------



## Pilot mac

something funny goin on ere, trying to find times Newhaven Dieppe for summer holiday but keep getting no service after July?

Dave


----------



## rlangridge

i work for transmanche


----------



## Matthew

Do you know if the ships are getting any form of LD Lines livery then?


----------



## meechingman

CDA is back from overhaul. Nasty dent fixed and strengthening plate added, but no changes to livery.


----------



## Ekkl

meechingman said:


> CDA is back from overhaul. Nasty dent fixed and strengthening plate added, but no changes to livery.


Hi all, first post here, found this excellent site whilst looking for info on the Riverdance ship.

I too used to drive trains from the station next to the port at Newhaven, have not done that for years now though, moved to another company about ten years ago. 

Anyhow, I am after a bit of reassurance here. I am a nervous sea-goer, I don't like ferry crossings although I have done Newhaven-Dieppe several times in the past, more notably on the seacat things that used to operate from the port. 

I didn't have a problem with going on them as they were quick and looked solid and the bar was open at 0700 when we got on so I used to have a few pints just to settle the old nerves and before you know it we were in France! Coming back after spending all day in the town drinking was not a problem! 

We are arranging another trip over the water in July and I am a bit worried as it is now a ship on that route and I don't like sailing on ships! I see the Riverdance and wonder how these days a ship like that can go aground so I get even more worried about this crossing. Excuse me for for being a bit naive but I am really worried about it!

What ship are they using on that crossing now and what is the safety record of such ships like that, (see the quote in my post above, has it been involved in an incident recently) I just need to relax a bit but to be honest I cant. I have a similar thing to people who don't like flying, I don't get on with sailing on ferries!

Sorry for rambling like but I hope you guys will offer some much needed reasurance!

Thanks.


----------



## billyboy

I have made that crossing in some bad storms and we always made it home. try not to think about it, have a session at the bar then enjoy the crossing. Todays ships are much larger than they were in my day so i am sure you will be ok. modern navigation aids too!
have sent you a PM


----------



## lypf017

*Dieppe Dover*

Bonjour
LD LINES ouvre une nouvelle ligne entre Dieppe et Dover à partir du 6 janvier 2009 avec une traversée par jour avec le Seven Sisters.
Regard
Pierre


----------



## K urgess

lypf017 said:


> Bonjour
> LD LINES ouvre une nouvelle ligne entre Dieppe et Dover à partir du 6 janvier 2009 avec une traversée par jour avec le Seven Sisters.
> Regard
> Pierre


Translation
LD LINES opens a new line between Dieppe and Dover from 6 January 2009 with a crossing per day with the Seven Sisters.

S'il vous plaît rappelez-vous, Pierre, que le site anglais est la langue à tout moment. 

Merci


----------

